# New FT Club and Date Sept 17-19 NETNRC



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

As president of the Northeast Tennessee Retriever Club I would like for everyone to know about our first trial on Sept 17-19 in Bristol,TN. This is a regular trial that is being mentored by the Carolina Piedmont RC whom offered there help and support and we are very thankful for the use of Tar Hill RC's equipment trailer. We will be having a licensed trial that awards Championship points to the the placements. We are having a Open,Am, and derby. You can enter online at retriever entry.com . We are having a club meeting this weekend to get the details of our fall hunt test worked out. So please keep us in mind in planning your fall schedules. This will be the first trial south of the Mason/Dixon line this fall, we look forward to seeing alot of you guys there. Thanks for your support.
Chad Baker


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Chad,
Congratulations on getting your club together. Way to go! Hope your first trial goes well.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I will have the trial open for entries later today. Sorry for the delay, but had some computer issues yesterday.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Event is now open for entries. Hope everyone will be able to attend our 1st Field Trial and again I would like to thank the Carolina Piedmont Retriever Club and the Tarheel Retriever Club for all of their assistance to the NETRC.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Chad Baker said:


> As president of the Northeast Tennessee Retriever Club I would like for everyone to know about our first trial on Sept 17-19 in Bristol,TN. This is a regular trial that is being mentored by the Carolina Piedmont RC whom offered there help and support and we are very thankful for the use of Tar Hill RC's equipment trailer. We will be having a licensed trial that awards Championship points to the the placements. We are having a Open,Am, and derby. You can enter online at retriever entry.com . We are having a club meeting this weekend to get the details of our fall hunt test worked out. So please keep us in mind in planning your fall schedules. This will be the first trial south of the Mason/Dixon line this fall, we look forward to seeing alot of you guys there. Thanks for your support.
> Chad Baker


Chad,
As a former president and current board member of a club I would like to extend my congrats on putting on your FT. One of the most critical things you can achieve is to have all club members work as well as participate. It makes for a long and hard but rewarding weekend. There are many things to consider and logistics to plan, but with the right guidance you guys will be able to give FTer's in that region another venue to run. GOOD LUCK, and try to have fun.

John Montenieri


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I will plan on being there with one maybe two derbies. (My first FT)


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

We will look forward to seeing you labman look for me or mark and we will be happy to help you with any questions you may have since this will be your 1st Derby.
Chad


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

How far from Boone NC are the grounds?


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

One hour take 321 to 19 to 11e to 3 ctee94 to weaver pike to 535 paddle creek, bristol tn


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Good Luck guys

I know how hard you all worked on putting this together .

Regards William


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Chad, I would love to be there but I am judging at Shoreline that weekend.

Vikki


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

i hate to hijack the thread but are you signing up members for the club yet? Id like to help get it off the ground.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Chad Baker said:


> One hour take 321 to 19 to 11e to 3 ctee94 to weaver pike to 535 paddle creek, bristol tn


Great, my inlaws have a mountain house there I can stay in. I don't mind an hr drive for free place to stay.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

robco said:


> i hate to hijack the thread but are you signing up members for the club yet? Id like to help get it off the ground.



Absolutely. Please contact me, Mark Chase or Chad Baker via PM.


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

hey jeffrey, i usually only read on here so they say i dont have enough posts to pm. my email is [email protected]. shoot me a mail please.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Our website is up but is still being added to . here is the addy...
http://netnrc.com/


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Please make reservations for motels asap there is a big rythmn and roots festival our trial weekend.
Chad


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Chad,can you call me when you have a minute? Dave 919-928-4147


----------

